# Nissan GTR Enchancement (Owed Favour)



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hi Chaps,

Well a friend of mine has recently done some work for me and I have owed him a favour for over 12 months now! The favour was to then detail his pride and joy to restore some depth back into the GTR's paint.

Being my dream car I jumped at the chance!!

So what are we working with? A 2009 GTR with the 2012 ECU upgrade and a couple of stage modifications. Due to be running just over 700 horse in the next couple of weeks! Simply stunning machine!!

By no means is it defect free, I had 10 hours to work with!! But both myself and owner pleased with the outcome!!

So anyway, packed my bags and drove the short journey across the region to the house and to find the GTR on arrival looking like so:













So first I cleaned the wheels & arches using Espuma Revolution, Megs Degreaser and APC



The Sun quickly reared its head and captured some of the paints defects





After the wheels are cleaned next on the agenda was the decon them



No major fallout, nothing really to show



Wheels finished 



Next up to safely wash the cars body panels









Leaving the foam to dwell for 5/10 mins and running round with APC and detailing brush to get in all those nucks and crannies









Car was then washed with two buckets and a mitt with Zymol Natural



Left the car looking like so! Paint is wet so giving a false look of shine







No protection showing





Tardis and Purple Rain applied



Car was then clayed full to remove tree sap and bonded muck!



Right lets move onto some of the enhancement work and 50/50's

Compounding was carried out with Hex Logic green pad and AB's Enhance from their correct it range





































Bit of reflection on the bonnet



Front Half of the arch







50/50 on the door







Door and wing complete 







Started on the rear 







Then Moved round to the rear wing







Couple of stand back and admire shots





R222 applied by hand and left for 30 mins



Beaver Metal Polish used for exhausts!



]

Tires dressed with AB tyre and trim care, windows cleaned and a final wipe down with Last touch. Left with this


IMG_0024 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0023 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0022 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0021 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0019 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0018 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0017 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0016 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0015 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0014 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0013 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0012 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Well thats wraps it up! Really enjoyed working on it!! Not sure if anyone else who has worked on a GTR has found that the marring is inflicted so dam easy! Was pulling my hair out at times but the final result was well worth it!!

By no means is it defect free, I had 10 hours to work with!! But both myself and owner pleased with the outcome!!

Cheers Chaps :thumb:*


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results ! Love it when having loads of pics like that ! Keep it on mate .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

favour returned I would say... looks nice...

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> Great results ! Love it when having loads of pics like that ! Keep it on mate .


Cheer Pal 



The Cueball said:


> favour returned I would say... looks nice...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cuey


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

great job....black is "the" colour


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

guys please excuse the repeat of pictures! For some reason IMG links not work correctly!


Being fixed now


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

StamGreek said:


> great job....black is "the" colour


Cheers mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

pictures are in some form of order now!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on gtR, :thumb:.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

deni2 said:


> Nice work on gtR, :thumb:.


Cheers Pal


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work there! Black looks really deep and glossy now.

Did you use a DA or rotary? Did it need much refining?

One of my mates has a black 350Z which is absolutely covered in marring - I think he used to wash it with a brush attachment on the hose!! I guess it probably has the same paint as the GTR. I'm itching to get my hands on it and keep offering, but he doesn't seem that bothered! Weird.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

majcas84 said:


> Nice work there! Black looks really deep and glossy now.
> 
> Did you use a DA or rotary? Did it need much refining?
> 
> One of my mates has a black 350Z which is absolutely covered in marring - I think he used to wash it with a brush attachment on the hose!! I guess it probably has the same paint as the GTR. I'm itching to get my hands on it and keep offering, but he doesn't seem that bothered! Weird.


Nope I used two pad combos with the same compound which finishes down really well!

Advice given to me by [email protected] and works really well!

I belive there are the same paint code from what I've read!


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic job.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nemo01 said:


> Fantastic job.
> Thanks for posting.


Your very welcome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking spot on, some nice work done in the time allowed. 

50/50's showing a nice difference.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top job on a beast of a motor:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job on an awesome car. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BKaradakov (May 3, 2013)

Nice jobe!!! And a great vehicle!!! 

By the way, do you think the GT-R is somewhat easy to detail as a first vehicle?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking spot on, some nice work done in the time allowed.
> 
> 50/50's showing a nice difference.


Cheers pal! Yep paint had alot of oxidation really for the age


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking spot on, some nice work done in the time allowed.
> 
> 50/50's showing a nice difference.





s29nta said:


> Top job on a beast of a motor:thumb:


:thumb:



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Love it, love it, love it


:thumb:



Mehan said:


> great job on an awesome car.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


:thumb:



BKaradakov said:


> Nice jobe!!! And a great vehicle!!!
> 
> By the way, do you think the GT-R is somewhat easy to detail as a first vehicle?


I would say its a tricky paint to work with! understanding whats going with the marring during the process was the most difficult part of working on it!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Cracking work once again pal 👍


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> Cracking work once again pal 👍


Cheers mate! I believe matt is getting some Purple Rain off you this weekend


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Cheers mate! I believe matt is getting some Purple Rain off you this weekend


Ye tomorrow he told u what else I've got?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> Ye tomorrow he told u what else I've got?


He said you had a good find on eBay :lol:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> He said you had a good find on eBay :lol:


Ye I did iv tried pm u but ur inbox is full


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cant wait til the day i drive a gtr, looks fantastic after all that work!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> Ye I did iv tried pm u but ur inbox is full


Give me 10 mins pal


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> cant wait til the day i drive a gtr, looks fantastic after all that work!


Cheers pal


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> Ye I did iv tried pm u but ur inbox is full


right try now


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good work! Amazing car!

Nick


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks epic Ben! Those exhaust tips look brand new. Have you asked him if he fancies a swap for your burg???


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers Matt! Thread is gash because photobucket messed up! Going to 're-do it! Yeah beaver worked well with steel wool!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work on a lovely car.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers! Still annoyed the same pictures have come out several times!!


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

I see a gorgeous burg in the reflection  good work mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Matty12345 said:


> I see a gorgeous burg in the reflection  good work mate.


Thanks mate! not as stunning as the GTR though


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb:


:thumb: Cheers pal


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent work I am another who loves loads of WIP pics keep it up please.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Derek Mc said:


> Excellent work I am another who loves loads of WIP pics keep it up please.


Cheers mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

all the photos are now sorted! no repeating photos hopefully


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Great work as usual mate!! Car looks great now!


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Alrite mate great job what cut / polish did you use?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Great work matey, can't believe iv let this thread get to 44 posts before looking.

Bet your over moon with finish and the enhancement you've made to the paintwork.

Rob


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Great work as usual mate!! Car looks great now!


Cheers Rolls


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Mikey444 said:


> Alrite mate great job what cut / polish did you use?


I used AB's Correct it range Enrich


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Great work matey, can't believe iv let this thread get to 44 posts before looking.
> 
> Bet your over moon with finish and the enhancement you've made to the paintwork.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob

Cheers Mate!

Yeah was nice to stand back and have a look at it!

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb days work there matey, looks spot on!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Superb days work there matey, looks spot on!


Cheers pal! :thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks pal


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Amazing work mate, my Astra needs some time on it.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

beats detailing a VXR 

Real top job there mate.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

moxy89 said:


> Amazing work mate, my Astra needs some time on it.


Cheers Moxy! Yeah not the only Astra in need of TLC :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

piemp said:


> beats detailing a VXR
> 
> Real top job there mate.


Cheers Andy :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Cheers Rolls


:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great enhancement! 

the owner must be very happy with the results


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> Great enhancement!
> 
> the owner must be very happy with the results


Thanks pal


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Great turnaround. I believe she´s now getting all the neck twisting she deserves. You must have been busy as a bee, considering the amount of time you had.:buffer:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

e_king said:


> Great turnaround. I believe she´s now getting all the neck twisting she deserves. You must have been busy as a bee, considering the amount of time you had.:buffer:


Yep was running round like a trooper


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers scrim


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing results as always mate!

Shocking how little protection was on it before hand!

Might get you up for a detail on mine some time and i will give you a hand and learn a few bits as spotted a few swirls on mine which i must have missed the first time i used my da the other week.

Think need more practice


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Amazing results as always mate!
> 
> Shocking how little protection was on it before hand!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

Yeah its just practice mate tbh! Sure you'll get the hang of it soon enough! You've only compounded yours once havn't you?

I really wanted to spend a couple of days on this where I could use a harsh cutting compound and then refine back but such as life! Paint was super difficult to work with! Marring everywhere even if you touch with a MF cloth!


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome car, awesome detail!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

hephillips said:


> Awesome car, awesome detail!!


Cheers mate


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks great, well done


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Jack


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

updated with better finishing shots through flickr


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's very nice a very wet finish.


----------



## Mark.T (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Already commented on this ages ago

But just had a look back through the write up and have to say amazing results as always matey


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome job, love seeing people take pride in what ever they do.

Top work. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers Chaps!

Only just got round to uploading to FlickR as resolution is so much better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks dirty still


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

What an awesome looking car and how good are you at detailing!? Made it look spotless mate!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. The ponies have a shiny stable.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great work in 10 hours nice pics and happy owner is always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Tremendous job on a better car. Defo a candidate for my "dream" garage. Can I ask how much did Meg's last touch add to that "wet" finish?? It's extremely glossy and slick! Too work fella.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow good job, looks like a new car. And all done in 10 hours!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great thread :thumb: I love these cars!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

MonsterST said:


> What an awesome looking car and how good are you at detailing!? Made it look spotless mate!


Cheers Pal! It's more a hobby and use it to repay many favours tbh! It's handy to use it that way 



President Swirl said:


> Excellent work my friend. The ponies have a shiny stable.


Indeed! Thank god i don't fund the ponies drinking juice!!



123quackers said:


> Great work in 10 hours nice pics and happy owner is always a good thing :thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks



AS_BO said:


> Tremendous job on a better car. Defo a candidate for my "dream" garage. Can I ask how much did Meg's last touch add to that "wet" finish?? It's extremely glossy and slick! Too work fella.


Not a great dealI would say, more to do with the full decon and the clean up of the oxidised paint if I'm being honest. Wax and wipe down sometimes has placebo effect!



Richrush said:


> Wow good job, looks like a new car. And all done in 10 hours!


Indeed and whilst no room in the garage we we're racing against the rain on the day!



ITSonlyREECE said:


> Great thread :thumb: I love these cars!!!


Thanks


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Mate that is awesome, inspired me to do so much more


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Love these  I bet its almost as thirsty as mine 

Great turnaround Ben


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks great Ben. Proper impressive. Sick car too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kirkyworld said:


> Mate that is awesome, inspired me to do so much more


Cheers bud



Sarah said:


> Love these  I bet its almost as thirsty as mine
> 
> Great turnaround Ben


He did say it wasn't too bad actually, but yours certainly will be thirsty 



Ryanjdover said:


> Looks great Ben. Proper impressive. Sick car too


Cheers Ry mate


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great detail. love these.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

taz007 said:


> great detail. love these.


Thanks Taz


----------

